# has anyone got pics of a cob x thoroughbred?



## blacksabbeth (2 February 2010)

It would be nice to see as thats what my girly is supose to be?


----------



## Rudey (2 February 2010)

My youngster Rox is coming up 2 years old in April.  His mum was quite a chunky 16.2 French ex race horse.  His dad was a middle weight coloured cob.  He was only 2years old when he covered Rox's mum and at that point he was 14.3 ish.   Vets and showing judges have estimated Rox to make 16.1 ish.   
	
	
		
		
	


	




  He was standing at the top end of 14.3hh when I measured him in October!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Rox looks more thoroughbredy then his half brother Rebel of the same age.  Rebel's mum was a really fine dainty TB and was covered by the same stallion the same year.  Rebel was smaller in height but had more cobby characteristics and chunkier then Rox, which surprises me as his mum was alot finer then Rox's!   
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have done a photo overload trying to cover all scenarios lol.... xx  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Rox's mum....








Rox's Dad...








This was in May 2009, when he was 13 months old...








This was taken last week, Rox roughing it with his winter coat in full force strutting his stuff!  
	
	
		
		
	


	












Rox with Sammi my good old faithful


----------



## blacksabbeth (2 February 2010)

ok they are very similar looking our two,but my girly has a bit of a roman nose?she was 14.1hh as a 18 month old and is now just 4 yrs old and 15.1hh with more room to grow as shes croup high and lovely long legs.


----------



## Holly831 (2 February 2010)

Only as a baby tho!!

Cob Mum x Classic (TB)


----------



## littleme (2 February 2010)

passported as tb x cob - id suspect welsh cob!


----------



## nikkiportia (2 February 2010)

This is Apollo, the coloured. He is 2 yrs old, dad was a racehorse, mum is a coloured cob


----------



## Nosey (2 February 2010)

Some very nice examples on here - I had one years ago ( no pic to post unfortunately) and think they are a lovely cross!


----------



## Laafet (2 February 2010)

QR - here is mine Welsh D x TB (Thoroughbred mum). It does seem to make a difference which way round it is done but as you can see they vary widely.


----------



## FigJam (2 February 2010)

I *think* mine is cobxTB!  All I know is she was a surprise package out of an irish cob mare!  She is not hugely chunky though so I suspect the "x" part may be TB.  She has quite wee feet (only takes a medium in OR boots for example) and has fairly fine legs, with a small amount of feathers.

She can look wildly different depending on whether she's plaited (therefore cob neck shows!), or galloping (looks much finer) and whether the photo is side on (looks chunky cob-like) or front on (looks finer!)! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





E.g. Looking quite cob-like;











And looking more tb like!


----------



## merlins-mum (2 February 2010)

mine is ID x Cob - and it came out wrong!  He's a real weight carrier (luckily) with yards of bone and the biggest feet you've ever seen but minimal feather. He's also the fastest thing on four legs in the yard and has 2 different coats - in the winter it's 2 inches long and very shaggy, and in the summer he turns TB with a silky coat.
I say he came out wrong - because he's not very pretty. He has a huge head and is neither a finer cob nor a stockier ID.  I love him though.


----------



## MICHAELA8228 (2 February 2010)

Here's a TB x Welsh


----------



## FigJam (2 February 2010)

Wow- can you pop him/her in the post please?!  Gorgeous!


----------



## littleme (2 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Here's a TB x Welsh 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

wow - talk about off the floor!


----------



## RolyPolyPony (2 February 2010)

The horse in my signature is a tb x welsh.


----------



## devilwoman (2 February 2010)

Heres my girl, Dam is TB - Sire is Cob :


----------



## roxy_chick18 (18 August 2012)

my thoroughbred x gypsy cob foal 2012. And dam is thoroughbred x welsh cob.  


https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....720/550505_10150964044715020_1044489390_n.jpg


----------



## legyield (18 August 2012)

This is my just turned 2yo TB x Cob filly.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (18 August 2012)

I have a welshD/ Thoroughbred, mum was Sec D dad thoroughbred but she only made 14.2hh but looks like a thoroughbred. When I discover how to post photos will do so. Lovely cross to look at not so sure about temprement!


----------



## treacle_beastie (18 August 2012)

Mine in the Sig is 50% tb and crossed with cob x shire and is suspect welsh cob!


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (18 August 2012)

This is my friend on a cobxtb currently standing at 17.1 as a 5yr old.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08611458618.2086724.1336166047&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...08611458618.2086724.1336166047&type=3&theater
Arthur


----------



## madiz123 (19 August 2012)

This was my cob x tb (racehorse) she is 15hh

At 3 years:











At 4 years:










At 5 years:


----------



## **Vanner** (19 August 2012)

Some gorgeous ponies guys.


----------



## KVH (19 August 2012)

Madiz123, I love your mare's ears!


----------



## JustMe22 (19 August 2012)

So many nice horses in this thread!


----------



## roxy_chick18 (9 August 2013)

roxy_chick18 said:



			my thoroughbred x gypsy cob foal 2012. And dam is thoroughbred x welsh cob.  


https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....720/550505_10150964044715020_1044489390_n.jpg

Click to expand...

updated pic of foal at 15 months old


----------



## ridefast (10 August 2013)

madiz123 said:



			At 5 years:





Click to expand...

What a gorgeous horse! I like this picture very much


----------



## merrymeasure (10 August 2013)

This is my filly, Darcey, at 14 months in June. Dad is a coloured Gypsy Cob and Mum is a chestnut TB racehorse. She was approx 13.1 then, but bigger now. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Grinchmass (10 August 2013)

This thread has got me a wee bit excited. In the process of buying a cob x tb mare. She's such a sweetie


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 August 2013)

Three weeks old.  By a National Hunt TB stallion out of an Irish Cob/vanner type mare.


----------

